# Christological Errors of Modern Cults



## KMK (May 15, 2009)

I am looking for nutshell versions of errors pertaining to the two natures of Christ taught by modern cults. (Mormon, JW, New Age, Adventist?, etc.)

Can anyone help?


----------



## PresbyDane (May 15, 2009)




----------



## toddpedlar (May 15, 2009)

KMK said:


> I am looking for nutshell versions of errors pertaining to the two natures of Christ taught by modern cults. (Mormon, JW, New Age, Adventist?, etc.)
> 
> Can anyone help?



If I recall correctly, Anthony Hoekema's Four Major Cults is a pretty good work, though the treatment of the doctrine of Christ is not particularly in-depth.


----------



## py3ak (May 15, 2009)

Wouldn't their failures come in even before you get to that point? You have to believe in the Trinity to have a doctrine of the two natures of Christ.


----------



## KMK (May 15, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Wouldn't their failures come in even before you get to that point? You have to believe in the Trinity to have a doctrine of the two natures of Christ.



OK. So the Oneness Pentecostals, for example, err in teaching Christ is the Trinity. Therefore, they deny the human nature of Jesus, right? I don't know my cults very well that is why I am asking for assistance. Can someone point me to some online stuff?


----------



## py3ak (May 15, 2009)

I think that's true that messing up on a prior doctrine will obviously not enable you to be correct there: but if someone denies that Jesus is God, while they obviously don't believe in the two natures, their problem is simply not believing that Jesus is God (though the doctrine of the two natures could definitely help them if they are having a difficulty seeing how a man can be God).


----------



## KMK (May 15, 2009)

I found a chart at CARM that is kind of helpful: Cult Comparison Chart | Christian Apologetics & Research Ministry


----------

